# USAF Ribbons!!



## Ken N Tx (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2019)

OMG....funny Ken.


----------



## IKE (Feb 24, 2019)

Mama awarded me this medal and I wear it with pride, it's the.......

"I'm a Pain In The Ass" medal.


----------

